# 2 Troxel Toolbox seats just finished



## STRADALITE (Feb 14, 2013)

After many months I finally finished these 2 Toolbox seats. Starting out with basically just the pan. I had to figure out how to make the metal toolbox portion.
I've been chipping away, trying to figure out exactly what the finish product should look like. Making some changes along the away. 
I'm pretty pleased how they turned out considering I haven't done the Toolbox seats before. 
JOSH


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello Josh sent you a PM
Great job is one for sale?
Greg


----------



## JOEL (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a professionally restored one and I think yours looks better. Nice job!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I think I just found a new seat guy! Did all the toolbox seats have the rasberry reflector? Do you have all the stamps e.g. Elgin, Troxel, Mesinger, etc...? Great job. V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Feb 15, 2013)

Josh,

Absolutely beautiful job! Good luck keeping up with all the PM's you're about to be swamped with. You will probably need an assistant with all the orders you will be getting.

Chris


----------



## jkent (Feb 15, 2013)

Put me in line for one! I have a Silver King that it would look GREAT on!!!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 15, 2013)

Very, very nice job on a complicated seat for sure...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2013)

The talent around here is astounding!
 Those saddles look beautiful.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

You are a Master Craftsman for SURE!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> After many months I finally finished these 2 Toolbox seats. Starting out with basically just the pan. I had to figure out how to make the metal toolbox portion.
> I've been chipping away, trying to figure out exactly what the finish product should look like. Making some changes along the away.
> I'm pretty pleased how they turned out considering I haven't done the Toolbox seats before.
> JOSH
> ...




WOW!!!   Let me know when I can buy one!


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 15, 2013)

My metal forming skills could use some work but I am pretty pleased with the outcome. Hopefully the new owner will feel the same.
Sorry to everyone interested but these are both spoken for. 
JOSH


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> My metal forming skills could use some work but I am pretty pleased with the outcome. Hopefully the new owner will feel the same.
> Sorry to everyone interested but these are both spoken for.
> JOSH




But you will be making more right???? Can I get on the waiting list for one?


----------



## geosbike (Feb 16, 2013)

*seat*

wow they look good nice job


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 17, 2013)

*Metal/Non Metal*

Those look incredible. I'd also get on the buy list if ever you make more!

I have 2 that have soft pouches, apparently those are the older style. No metal.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful results! That's a skill I'm determined to start learning one day soon. Did you hand stitch the edging or use some type of leather sewing machine? If a machine, which model did you use?

Dave


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 18, 2013)

All of the stitching is done by hand.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 19, 2013)

*Troxel Toolbox Seats*



STRADALITE said:


> All of the stitching is done by hand.




_ "A Labor of Love "_


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 7, 2013)

*Another one finished*

Just Showing Off A Little Bit More.
Recently finished this one for a Cabe member. 
JOSH


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 7, 2013)

STRADALITE said:


> Just Showing Off A Little Bit More.
> Recently finished this one for a Cabe member.
> JOSH
> 
> Those are amazing! I'm just a bit confused, are these a restoration or a recreation from seats that were not originally toolbox seats?


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 7, 2013)

This was a toolbox seat to start with. The original covering on the underside didn't exactly follow the contour of the pan. This in turn caused the back part of the toolbox to also not follow the contour. Therefore when I recovered the seat I had to make a new toolbox for it. 
JOSH


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2014)

*bump*



STRADALITE said:


> This was a toolbox seat to start with. The original covering on the underside didn't exactly follow the contour of the pan. This in turn caused the back part of the toolbox to also not follow the contour. Therefore when I recovered the seat I had to make a new toolbox for it.
> JOSH




Awesome work. I hope Josh is wanting more business....


----------



## wcw2323 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Toolbox Seat*



STRADALITE said:


> My metal forming skills could use some work but I am pretty pleased with the outcome. Hopefully the new owner will feel the same.
> Sorry to everyone interested but these are both spoken for.
> JOSH




Josh,
PM sent

Warren


----------

